# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Permanant bug out bag contents

## Brainsoverbrawn

APP for team:

Name:
Age:
Amount you can carry comfortably for 2-3 miles:
Any medications? Will I need to purchase any specifically for you?
Any disabilities?(NOTE: This will only be taken into account if you have physical handicaps. this wont count you out, but may make you less likely to be one of us)
Willing to travel?
Willing to share knowledge?
Preferred job once a town is started?
Are you willing to "repopulate?"


I will add new content to both this and my blog soon!

Apps are now available/open! please comment them, add my Skype and message me them, or private message me them on these forums!

Serious applicants only please.

Current member list:
Me(Levi Meyers)
Tyler buckwalter, a friend from school.
Nathan buckwalter, another friend from school.
Chase nierman, a good friend, who is an even better shooter.

----------


## DSJohnson

Better.  Happy Birthday!!

----------


## pete lynch

OK, I'll bite:
Ditch the BOB and get a BOV. You'll need that just for the amount of food you want to carry. Are you saying each adult( how many are you talking here?) should be able to _ideally_ lug 75 lbs?
My idea of a BOB should have enough stuff to cover 72 hrs. What you propose is not a BOB. 
Just find that "new suitable location" now, move there, and save yourself a lot of trouble later, whatever that trouble may be.
Tick Toc...

----------


## crashdive123

> A permanant bugout bag, is a bag which you take with you when you leave somewhere for a particular reason, find a new suitable location, and build anew. It is very heavy, and should be split up between multiple people if possible to reduce strain, and conserve energy.
> Ideal weight per adult: 75 pounds
> Ideal contents: farming supplies, a hatchet, food to last 1-2 years, warming pads, mini generator, wind up flash light, pictures of home(to help keep you sane), defensive weapons of some sort, nails, hammers/other tools (along with nails, and wood gathered to create barrier from outside world),spare clothes.
> 
> If you have ideas to add to this list, please comment them!!


You are not describing a bugout bag at all.  You are describing a moving van.

Seriously - I think your idea of a bugout bag is vastly different than what I, and many other consider regarding them.  For me - a bug out bag is because you have to leave quickly, very quickly for (insert reason here - gas leak, train derailment, fire, etc.) but will be returning as soon as possible.

----------


## BENESSE

Supercalifragilistically speaking, it can happen.  :Wink:

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> Are you saying each adult( how many are you talking here?) should be able to _ideally_ lug 75 lbs?


Adult number can vary, but i, as a 15 year old can already carry 50 pounds easily, and no, i dont play sports, and no, i dont take steroids.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

And in reguard to all of your comments saying I need a van, i can fit all of this easily into my old school backpack.

----------


## Sarge47

> And in reguard to all of your comments saying I need a van, i can fit all of this easily into my old school backpack.


And what food are you carrying that will last you that long in your backpack?.... :Confused1: 

Oh, wait, you said that you're only 15...that explains it...... :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Honestly, you can't carry all of that nor can you fit it in your backpack. It really would take a moving van. 

My bug out bag contains clothes, personal hygiene, medication, assorted legal papers, money and a very few other items. Like, Crash, once the calamity has passed I'll be back home. My bag is to land in a hotel or with family.

You are thinking correctly, however, about the things that you might consider should you need to bug out. You just need to determine why you are bugging out, where you are bugging out to and how long you expect to be there. Without knowing those answer you can't really determine what it is you need to take with you. I can tell you that I would carry a 50lb pack to the truck and that's about as far as I want to pack it. I've hiked with 40lb packs before and it's no fun for me.

----------


## bacpacker

As a long time hiker/bacpacker  75lbs is quite a load. The human body is capable of much more(our military troops carry a lot more at times). But the tools you named would go  close to that themselves. Food for 1-2 years would require something more than a backpack to fit in even if its all freeze dried or dehydrated. 

You have great ideas on needs but probably should do more scenario planning and assess the bulk of what you propose as well as weight.

----------


## hunter63

If you can carry 50 pounds at 15, maybe 75 pounds at 18 (we all know adults peak at 18) ............then it's all down hill from there.

Like to see a picture of all that stuff mentioned, in a pack........a worthy goal never the less.

----------


## SlowRide13

> Adult number can vary, but i, as a 15 year old can already carry 50 pounds easily, and no, i dont play sports, and no, i dont take steroids.


So just prove them wrong. Stuff your school backpack full of whatever you want, and go live in the woods for a week. It will enhance your brain and brawn.

----------


## hunter63

> So just prove them wrong. Stuff your school backpack full of whatever you want, and go live in the woods for a week. It will enhance your brain and brawn.


........I 'd try the back yard first.....
Still want to see a pic of that pack with 50 pounds being carried.....or even a vid.

----------


## SlowRide13

Just for fun, though, I have given some thought to leaving and never coming back. Here is my "permanent bugout bag."

----------


## hunter63

> Just for fun, though, I have given some thought to leaving and never coming back. Here is my "permanent bugout bag."


Point of interest.....Was a project in Tech school.....
You can pick up enough discarded aluminum  beer and soda cans to keep yourself in fuel and food almost indefinably....
of course you have to stop and sell them.....

Got rid of my Yamaha 175 Enduro, after using up 6 or 7 of my 9 lives......

----------


## Rick

> Got rid of my Yamaha 175 Enduro, after using up 6 or 7 of my 9 lives.




And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I do not ride. There are only two kinds of riders in this world. Those that have gone down and those that will.

----------


## Canoetripper

Don't forget the 500 gals. of gas for that mini gen set

----------


## hunter63

500 gal of gas @ about 6.3 pounds per gal.........a Whole lot more that 75#

----------


## Canoetripper

You might need a chainsaw.
How many pounds of nails are you planning on putting in that bug out bag?
It takes well over 200# to build the average small house.
You can't put a month's worth of food in a backpack! 
I have a two years supply of food in my house it proably weighs over 1000 pounds
I would like to see the backpack that can carry that much.
I don't want to see the MAN that can carry though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BENESSE

How much you'all wanna bet this is a school project of sorts?

----------


## Rick

Ah, youse guys. Give him some credit for thinking about it. Probably for the book.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

To clarify, this is a kit made up of more then one bag, the title was a typo, and it is meant to be carried by 2-3 adults. the food, is to be rationed to where you can stuff 1-2 years into 1-2 backpacks. Most of this food will be longer lasting foods such as jerky, and other dried meats. The nails are not for housing either. they are to be sat out for when you need to build walls around your growing and expanding village in post apocalyptic society. Also, this isn't for my school project, it is just a part of my book that I am writing.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> ........I 'd try the back yard first.....
> Still want to see a pic of that pack with 50 pounds being carried.....or even a vid.


If you wish to see me loading up a backpack with 50 pounds, I will load one up and lug it from one side of my yard to the other. It is approximately 500 feet, and I can assure you I will not even be the slightest out of breath. Keep in mind also, that I am not in shape at all, so if an overweight person can do it, I'm sure almost anyone can.

----------


## Sarge47

> If you wish to see me loading up a backpack with 50 pounds, I will load one up and lug it from one side of my yard to the other. It is approximately 500 feet, and I can assure you I will not even be the slightest out of breath. Keep in mind also, that I am not in shape at all, so if an overweight person can do it, I'm sure almost anyone can.


That's not a fair test, if you're writing a book you have to 1st make sure that it's all "doable."  Load that baby up and lug it 10 miles over rough terrain, then you'll know if there's any credibility in what you're writing about.... :Cowboy:

----------


## DSJohnson

Levi,
Do you get much negative feedback about your arrogant attitude? Have you spent any time reading any of the older threads on this forum at all? Your "bug out" list of equipment is really not realistic at all.  I am curious why you feel the need to post questions and comments here if you are not really interested in learning from anyone here. If you are genuine in your expressed desire to write a good survival novel then please do not automatically assume your ideas and concepts are reasonable and valid.  Particularly when you have zero experience in a "post apocalyptic" setting.  If you just want to write a fantasy have at it.  Just don't pretend it to be "realistic".  Try reading John Carter.  Good story and he did well in a very strange and changing "Post apocalyptic" (to him anyway) setting.  You may try writing a story like that rather than pretend it has any basis in fact. Happy Thanksgiving and I hope you have a great weekend!

----------


## Winnie

I suggest you watch this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-prRxB1ggg

Gives you some idea of what you really need to bug out forever.

----------


## BENESSE

> To clarify, this is a kit made up of more then one bag, the title was a typo, and it is meant to be carried by 2-3 adults. the food, is to be rationed to where you can stuff 1-2 years into 1-2 backpacks. Most of this food will be longer lasting foods such as jerky, and other dried meats. The nails are not for housing either. they are to be sat out for when you need to build walls around your growing and expanding village in post apocalyptic society. Also, this isn't for my school project, it is just a part of my book that I am writing.


You gotta use your brain, _brains_overbrawn. Do the math before you get stuck on an idea that doesn't compute. 
For starters, let's just consider the bare minimum _food_ contents of _one_ bag for one year:

1.  Single serve, 1oz beef jerky for 1 year (365 days)=*23lbs* 
2.  Single serve, 2.5oz freeze dried Mountain House Eggs w/Ham for 1 year (365 days)=*57lbs*
3.  3 gallons of water=*24lbs* (for one week)

You are over 100lbs already and you don't even have enough water, let alone anything else like tools, nails, generator, and all the other stuff you were going to take. This is not Mary Poppins' bug out bag, it doesn't work like that. On the other hand, it's your book, you can write it any way you want. So best of luck!

----------


## SlowRide13

... plus, at 110 calories (1oz jerkey) and 360 calories (2.5oz MH eggs/ham) per day, the above-described 80lb pack would provide 470 calories per day (for 365 days), or 1/4-to-1/6th of what you would really need. It would be a nice start, but you'd better be a cracker jack forager/hunter/fisherman, too.

----------


## Rick

> Try reading John Carter.




When I grow up I want to be John Carter! If I can't be John Carter then I'll settle for being a sex slave to Dejah Thoris....... It could happen. .........What? It could.

----------


## hunter63

> If you wish to see me loading up a backpack with 50 pounds, I will load one up and lug it from one side of my yard to the other. It is approximately 500 feet, and I can assure you I will not even be the slightest out of breath. Keep in mind also, that I am not in shape at all, so if an overweight person can do it, I'm sure almost anyone can.


OK.....Waiting......

----------


## falconer

Collect all empty Gaterade bottles with wide mouth and use them to keep things in. Water, oats, rice, beans, whatever. I keep all my food in these, waterproof, ant, mouse and moisture proof, and many times people have asked me for these when the pipes went dry, etc. They´re the right size for throwing into a backpack on a quick daytrip.

----------


## BENESSE

Falconer, your avatar reminds me of a trip I took ages ago flying to the Middle East on business.
There was a Saudi guy in first class with a falcon in a seat next to him. (not in a cage, just sitting there) As we were landing, the bird fluttered it's wings as though it was landing on it's own and it was a magnificent sight.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> Levi,
> Do you get much negative feedback about your arrogant attitude? Have you spent any time reading any of the older threads on this forum at all? Your "bug out" list of equipment is really not realistic at all.  I am curious why you feel the need to post questions and comments here if you are not really interested in learning from anyone here. If you are genuine in your expressed desire to write a good survival novel then please do not automatically assume your ideas and concepts are reasonable and valid.  Particularly when you have zero experience in a "post apocalyptic" setting.  If you just want to write a fantasy have at it.  Just don't pretend it to be "realistic".  Try reading John Carter.  Good story and he did well in a very strange and changing "Post apocalyptic" (to him anyway) setting.  You may try writing a story like that rather than pretend it has any basis in fact. Happy Thanksgiving and I hope you have a great weekend!


As a matter of fact, no I have never gotton any comments about arrogance. I am sorry if you feel that I am arrogant. I have however, been called many other worse words, and I will most likely rethink this whole thread. Most likely a new title along with new content. Also, I had a fantastic thanksgiving, and best of all, my birthday is in two days!

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> You gotta use your brain, _brains_overbrawn. Do the math before you get stuck on an idea that doesn't compute. 
> For starters, let's just consider the bare minimum _food_ contents of _one_ bag for one year:
> 
> 1.  Single serve, 1oz beef jerky for 1 year (365 days)=*23lbs* 
> 2.  Single serve, 2.5oz freeze dried Mountain House Eggs w/Ham for 1 year (365 days)=*57lbs*
> 3.  3 gallons of water=*24lbs* (for one week)
> 
> You are over 100lbs already and you don't even have enough water, let alone anything else like tools, nails, generator, and all the other stuff you were going to take. This is not Mary Poppins' bug out bag, it doesn't work like that. On the other hand, it's your book, you can write it any way you want. So best of luck!


I want to thanks you for your criticism. I will most likely shorten the food amount to enough for 1 whole season(three months-four months) to 1 month only. Also @falconer , i already use that, along with old nut jars, and old 2 liters(mostly for liquids)

----------


## hunter63

Here is a food calculator ....enter "1" on the top....and it will tell you how much you need for one year.....divide by number on months.
Just an idea of how much you need.

http://www.shtfmovement.com/food-calculator.php

----------


## Wildthang

You might think about getting 3 wilderness wagons to haul in everything you are going to need, actually 3 pack mules would be even better!

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

I sincerely apologize to everyone for my extended absence. Been a bit caught up in schoolwork.

----------


## BENESSE

That's OK, kiddo, not a bad thing to be caught in.
Hope all is going well for you.

----------


## hunter63

Welcome back......
How is the book coming?

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> Welcome back......
> How is the book coming?


Book is going good, i also started a board based rpg where you can play different games with the same character. If we have any gamers, please msg me if you want to try it out! Also changed the book a bit. Its going to be about apocalypse survival now. So if you have any suggestions for apoc types, comment them please!

----------


## crashdive123

> Book is going good, i also started a board based rpg where you can play different games with the same character. If we have any gamers, please msg me if you want to try it out! Also changed the book a bit. Its going to be about apocalypse survival now. So if you have any suggestions for apoc types, comment them please!


If you want to put it in your signature you are free to do so.  Please do not PM links to your site as it is considered spam and violates forum rules.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

i was planning on it being skype based. by this i mean it would be played by adding the player on skype, then rping with that person. im unsure though. would it be agaisnt the signature rules to have my skype username in it? along with info about my game?

----------


## crashdive123

> i was planning on it being skype based. by this i mean it would be played by adding the player on skype, then rping with that person. im unsure though. would it be agaisnt the signature rules to have my skype username in it? along with info about my game?


You can put your skype username, your facebook page, your website, etc. in you signature.

----------


## waynemanning84

I have a pretty decent set up I think and of course everyone has they're own opinion. I have a Molly large rucksack as my bag and its stuffed. Starting up top I have a 2 weeks supply of food including dehydrated granola bars ramen soups spam jerky rice dried beans. For cooking I carry a 3 cup stainless pot with lid inside of the pot I have misc. spices instant coffee etc. I use an msr stove tue tiny tripod type and carry to cans of white gas fuel. For sleeping I use a ultralight hammock by emu with gorrilla straps and an emu tarp for rainy night, I have a 0 degree down mummy style bag also ultralight. I have a misc. stuff sack with multi tool folding saw needle thread first aid kit crank/ solar radio flashlight combo and other misc things. I also carry a telescopic fishing pole my most trusted reel and a do it all tackle kit. I also carry a slingshot with 300 rounds of steel ammo and yes I.can hint rabbit and sqrirrel with it. I have a compass a topo map of my area though I know it PRETTY WELL already A buck skinner combo knife set I also have a Katadyne water filter with iodine and regular filters two good water bottles. Ok sorry that was a long list and Im sure I left somethin out but I dont feel like tearin it all down to take inventory. I do.have. ruger 22lr semi auto pistol in my side pouch with 50 rnds.and I carry my kbar on my hip ALWAYS. I also carry xtra socks a pair of light weight snow pants rain gear paracord and well like I said ITS STUFFED...

----------


## waynemanning84

Oh forgot that weighs in at about 42 pnds if Im full on water and I.can do 15 miles a day no problem and the pic I usin as my avatar is a few yrs old and just an overnght setup Ive evolved alot since then.

----------


## waynemanning84

sorry for all the misspelling Im on my stupid phone at the moment

----------


## Mongoose

Try a bicycle to carry that gear.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

Hey everyone I'm finally back, but unfortunately I had to ditch the idea of a book. I have, however started an apocalypse prepping team, so if anyone wishes to join, please private message me your application!

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## hunter63

> Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.


Yeah, well there is a little more to writing a book that meets the eye....like details?

Good luck with the prepping team.

----------


## welderguy

I just got one question? why was I the only one to vote for a "slow zombie" apocalypse ?

----------


## Rick

Actually, you voted for Fast Zombie. There were about 400 others that voted that way but I deleted all of them so you'd look...well..."out there". Now you know.

----------


## hunter63

> I just got one question? why was I the only one to vote for a "slow zombie" apocalypse ?


I though I voted as well, guess not, so I went and voted slow zombie........It's all about shot placement, and sight picture......for anything on the planet.........Yeah, That's the ticket.......

----------


## welderguy

> Actually, you voted for Fast Zombie. There were about 400 others that voted that way but I deleted all of them so you'd look...well..."out there". Now you know.


 You sure I voted for fast zombies, MMMMAAANNNN I screwed up I'm lazy and didn't want to have to run!!!!! dang it and I was prepping for them slow ones, now I gotta start all over and prep for the fast ones, darn it!!!

----------


## Lil K

I VOTED SLOW ZOMBIE! Apparently I don't count? haha jk  :Wink: 


P.S. Regarding the Zombie Preppers list you are gathering, is that just for fun on WSF or is it real? You never can tell when on forums like these  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

The OP is 15 so....toss up.

----------


## welderguy

> I VOTED SLOW ZOMBIE! Apparently I don't count? haha jk 
> 
> 
> P.S. Regarding the Zombie Preppers list you are gathering, is that just for fun on WSF or is it real? You never can tell when on forums like these


 I just joke about it , Till I get eaten than I wont be laughing, damn zombies!!! seriously zombies are right above being eaten by a whale on my list of concerns to prep for

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> I VOTED SLOW ZOMBIE! Apparently I don't count? haha jk 
> 
> 
> P.S. Regarding the Zombie Preppers list you are gathering, is that just for fun on WSF or is it real? You never can tell when on forums like these


It is very much real. Its currently just me and a few classmates, but i plan on assembling a large group that can withstand any apocalypse in which the earth is still standing; ww3, foreign invasion, or even an alien invasion. We WILL live.

----------


## hunter63

The world will be grateful to have a well trained and prepared crew of zombies hunters watching our backs.........

Oh look at the time.....gotta go.

----------


## Rick

> zombies are right above being eaten by a whale




What the? Are you kidding me? No one said anything about being eaten by a whale. I have zero preps for that. This is just unacceptable. I mean, it never ends. You no sooner complete preps for one disaster and something else comes along that changes the whole dynamics. Does anyone have a list of items in their GEBAW (Getting Eaten by a Whale) bag? Any leads on a good price for the Jaws of Life? That should work for the jaws of death shouldn't it?

----------


## welderguy

Rick, this is what you need   http://youtu.be/wE1pa2s6fiM the latest in GEBAW survival essentials

----------


## crashdive123

That's what Jonah said.

----------


## hunter63

2 X 4.........Gotta have a 2 X 4........jamb in door (jaws) so it don't slam shut.......

----------


## Rick

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Maybe a scuba suit. Then you could become whale **** in the ocean. Just pass right on through. Yea, that might work. How big is a whale anus anyway. I don't want to get stuck half way out.

----------


## Greenfox

So far my bugout bag is a 26 Liter daypack. I'd picked up 2 bandage kits and some medical wrap(dollar store variant, not the highest quality). Food-wise I'm considering the foil packs of tuna, they seem to have a fair storage life which would be useful until a solid means of feeding myself is found. I assume I could do with a decent knife for various purposes, maybe 2 extra sets of clothing. Given the timing it doesn't seem like a crazy idea I don't know what to expect of foreign events lately with russia being as antsy as they are right now. Better safe than sorry right? and in the case nothing happens I have a bag with supplies for hiking anyways.

----------


## hunter63

Might want check out the kits bag and lists posted in several areas.
60  pages of ideas
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ival-kits-info

Why 2 sets of clothes?

----------


## sjj

Waterproof playing cards  :Smile:

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

No offense to everyone, but this is kinda getting off topic. I do however, appreciate you keeping my post active-ish.

----------


## hunter63

> APP for team:
> 
> Name:
> Age:
> Amount you can carry comfortably for 2-3 miles:
> Any medications? Will I need to purchase any specifically for you?
> Any disabilities?(NOTE: This will only be taken into account if you have physical handicaps. this wont count you out, but may make you less likely to be one of us)
> Willing to travel?
> Willing to share knowledge?
> ...





> No offense to everyone, but this is kinda getting off topic. I do however, appreciate you keeping my post active-ish.


Looks to me like you really got off topic of you huge list and turned it into spam for your Junior High Zombie Hunters Team.

So you won't have to worry about getting off topic any longer....from me. 
Good luck.

----------


## Brainsoverbrawn

> Looks to me like you really got off topic of you huge list and turned it into spam for your Junior High Zombie Hunters Team.
> 
> So you won't have to worry about getting off topic any longer....from me. 
> Good luck.


I am sorry you feel that way. Ive attempted to change the topic title, but it doesnt work apparently. If there was a better place to post something of this manner, id go there.

----------


## hunter63

By changing your Original post completely, has made the whole 4 pages  out of context......
Called "starting a new thread"?

----------


## Greenfox

Sorry, my reaction is more from stress than anything. Honestly never had a day of work like last week where I felt like I was gonna have a break down.
As far as my post though, I'm more of a "pack light" mentality, I try to do alot with a little which is what comes from lack of experience..

----------


## swenlet

what makes you think that it would only be needed for  3-4 miles, hmm? If that's all the further you have to go, why not make several trips, or walk alongside of a bicycle with 100+ lbs of stuff on the bike, or cache the stuff (ahead of time of need) where you "know" you will be going,

----------


## redromad

> As a long time hiker/bacpacker  75lbs is quite a load. The human body is capable of much more(our military troops carry a lot more at times). But the tools you named would go  close to that themselves. Food for 1-2 years would require something more than a backpack to fit in even if its all freeze dried or dehydrated. 
> 
> You have great ideas on needs but probably should do more scenario planning and assess the bulk of what you propose as well as weight.


I know of several occasions where I have carried over 75lbs. It's not fun, and I am considerably less effective after. Even carrying 35lbs for 12 miles is a lot for some people. You do have good ideas and I would suggest reading more on this website and others to continue to learn.

Red

----------


## backpacker3

There are a lot of holes in your plan. 1 if you plan on carrying 50-75 lbs you can't do that in "an old school backpack" unless it's a big bombproof framed pack so if you want to carry that much weight invest in a good pack first before the shoulder straps rip off your school pack. Second carrying that much weight you won't get anywhere fast I don't deny that you can but I can tell you this I can get 30+ mile days in if I have to or want to backpacking but that's with my ultralight gear. You on the other hand with a 50 pound pack that's not framed and probably doesn't have a hipbelt will be huffing and puffing before the first mile marker and you best hope you don't have any steep hills nearby.

From what I've seen I'll be entirely honest I'm not a preppers type like you but if I was you couldn't pay me to join your team I could survive longer than you with just a good knife a 32oz nalgene and my snow peak cooker. The best thing you could do if you really want to write a book is go take a trip into the woods with what you plan on bringing in your bob and see how much of it you don't need. My guess would be at least 30 lbs of stuff after you try hiking with a pack that size.

----------


## Wildthang

I always try to keep my pack under 30 pounds, and 20 pounds is even better if you are trying to cover a lot of ground. When you are hiking long distance, you will figure out real fast how to do without a lot of stuff!

----------


## Great Dane

It's an important point. Weight matters. You need to know that you can actually carry what you put in your bag, and still cover the ground you have to.
What you could carry a few years ago, doesn't matter. It's what you can carry the day you have to that matters.

When I was in the selection course for the Huntsman Corps., our final test was a 80 kilometer (50 miles) march in terrain, that had to be completed in less than 12 hours, carrying 40 kilos (88 pounds) of gear. While in the Corps were expected to be able to do that at any given moment, and I could.
Today, there's no chance I could do it without training for it for a couple of months.

Be sure you actually test your own capacity for hauling your gear on foot, and make some pretty serious decisions about what you need and what you don't need to survive for what is most likely just a couple of days.

----------


## Rick

Sounds like very sound advice. +1

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> It's an important point. Weight matters. You need to know that you can actually carry what you put in your bag, and still cover the ground you have to.
> What you could carry a few years ago, doesn't matter. It's what you can carry the day you have to that matters.
> 
> When I was in the selection course for the Huntsman Corps., our final test was a 80 kilometer (50 miles) march in terrain, that had to be completed in less than 12 hours, carrying 40 kilos (88 pounds) of gear. While in the Corps were expected to be able to do that at any given moment, and I could.
> Today, there's no chance I could do it without training for it for a couple of months.
> 
> Be sure you actually test your own capacity for hauling your gear on foot, and make some pretty serious decisions about what you need and what you don't need to survive for what is most likely just a couple of days.


I agree. My regular hiking equipment for a two week expedition is usually less then 30 pounds excluding my firearms and ammo.

----------


## Tokwan

Sorry guys, but I hope to get good feedback on my understanding of a Bug Out Bag. You see, I am from Malaysia (in South East Asia- nope I am not a communist or from a fanatical Muslim group) and maybe I might have a hard time expressing myself or understand what you really meant.
To my understanding...a Bug Out Bag or GMH (get me home bag) is an extended version of a survival pack. It should contain:-
1. Shelter making items such as a light tarp. a light hammock.
2. Water and water carrying utensils.
3. Making fire items and cooking water (at least) utensils.
4. Knives/machete.
5. Signalling mirror.
6. Ropes or strings (550lbs tested paracords would be good)
7. Some food.
8.Head covers (hats/caps) and eye protection (glasses).
9. First aid/Medication
10. Maybe a phone and some money.
11. protective clothings against the cold.
12. Light and simple stoves.???

Is my understanding on the subject correct?

----------


## crashdive123

Nothing wrong with your understanding.  Of course - contents may vary depending on location and plans.

In a nutshell - BOB (bug out bag) is something you can grab quickly to leave your current location (mine are staged in a closet near the door).  Their use is generally considered for short term use (a few hours to a few days).

A GHB (get home bag) is just as it sounds - something to get you back home from wherever you have traveled (work, shopping, etc).  Again, their contents will vary depending on geography, distance, etc.

For me - since my concerns for bugging out are weather related, man made (things like train derailments, meth lab, terrorist attack, etc) my BOB also includes copies of insurance paperwork, photos of property, important phone numbers etc.

I believe the most important thing one can do when making up a BOB or GHB is to make a list of possible reasons it might be needed (threat assessment) and then prioritize that list.  It is also important to be realistic and not rely too heavily on the latest movie or novel to prioritize.  While both may give some great ideas and food for thought, living in the "real world" is what is important.

The concerns of living in a jungle environment, remote forest location, urban setting or above the arctic circle will dictate what our threats are and we should plan accordingly.

----------


## Tokwan

Great piece of advice...now..I totally forgot about the paperworks and documentation. Hey..Crashdive...terrorist attacks in the USA after 911? Anymore of that there?
I work for Intel Corp...as an Investigator for Asia Offices...Intel Corp produces most of the CPUs in the world and we are US based , have offices in San Jose, Santa Clara and Oregon...and my boss was an ex fed...the last i heard was on 911 and of course a few nut guys who goes around shooting their school mates and teachers.
I think you guys are the most safest on the panet unless you are talking about natural disasters, mountain lions and bears.

----------


## crashdive123

Terrorism is on my list, albeit not at the top of it because it is a possibility.  I live near 3 military bases that may house nuclear weapons and am a couple of miles from an NFL stadium.

----------


## Tokwan

I still believe the good old US of A is very capable of thwarting attempts from attacks. You guys have the best defense on the whole planet. The only thing that is keeping me from migrating there is my family.If I am single, and younger, I would have.

----------


## Modern American Prepper

I did a whole show on my podcast about bugout bags. It was a really a fun show to do.

----------


## hunter63

> I did a whole show on my podcast about bugout bags. It was a really a fun show to do.


Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
Might want to drop by at the Intro section....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

Then check out the forum rules about posting you site, blogs or pod casts.......
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ules-amp-Staff

----------


## Rick

It looks like you're more interested in folks giving you money. That's all I could find. I removed the reference.

----------


## alaskabushman

This has been an interesting read. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

